# your New/ Modern Cathedrals



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

I saw this and thinks it looks amazing. Any pics of other new cathedrals round the world, whether old stylee or new? eg LA, Coventry, Tokyo etc



ravanellidiciamo said:


> A new Cathedral has opened in Turin, in the brand-new post-industrial district built replacing lot of old factories in the area.
> 
> Cathedral’s name is “Santo Volto” (Holy Face), inspired by Jesus’ face that lasts on the Holy Shroud of Turin (hosted in the more historical Turin Dome in city centre)
> 
> ...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Frauenkirche Church, Dresden


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

that one in Dresden is beautiful but its not new :dunno:


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

The "new" Metropolitan Cathedral (Managua, Nicaragua). You can thank Ricardo Legorreta for this one.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

I'll just move everything here:



wilczur257 said:


> What do you think about this church build in Warsaw.





AfricanWarrior said:


> What do you Think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Arpels said:


> that one in Dresden is beautiful but its not new :dunno:


Wasn't it just rebuilt?


----------



## Unsing (Apr 15, 2006)

The one in Tokyo, rebuilt in 1964 after being burned down during the WW II.
designed by Kenzo Tange, who later built Tokyo City Hall, Yokohama Landmark Tower, etc. He himself was a Christian.

Inside view http://www.tokyo.catholic.jp/images/cathedral/cathedral_inside.mov


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

nice


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Arpels said:


> that one in Dresden is beautiful but its not new :dunno:


Depends on how you define new.

From the old Frauenkirche was not much more left than a few black stones. Effectively you have here a newly built church that has been finished just a few years ago. You might contest though, that it was not built but _re_built.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

This is what the new St Peters Lutheran Church looked like after Citigroup Ctr was built over the old one.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

The latest cathedral in France (cathédrale de la Résurrection) was built in 1995 in Evry (near Paris) by Mario Botta


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

any pics of LA's cathedral? or the National Cathedral in washington DC?


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

hkskyline said:


> Wasn't it just rebuilt?


yes it was but is a copy of an old church...


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

At your request the new Los Angeles Cathedral by Rafael Moneno


----------



## Pendergast (Jan 4, 2006)

svs said:


> At your request the new Los Angeles Cathedral by Anonio Moreno


The name of the architect is Rafael Moneo not Anonio Moreno


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

Pendergast said:


> The name of the architect is Rafael Moneo not Anonio Moreno


Thanks for the correction. It still is a beautiful building, no?


----------



## LosAngelesMetroBoy (Aug 13, 2006)

next time im in downtown ill snap a few of the LA cathedral, its right on temple and thats the fast street to get off the 101


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

that church in Warsaw looks amazing. 

Heres the basilica of Our lady of the Peace in Yammoussoukro - 520 ft high and the tallest dome in the world. This place is HUGE

























This whole part of the city is still sparsely developed and under development

ineterior, with glass apex to the dome:


----------



## Thorin (May 8, 2006)

It's a ridicolous copy of St. Peter in Rome.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

The Warsaw one is simply amazing. I am also very interested in the Managua one. It looks like a mosque out of an ancient Middle East Town. Stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

I am not crazy about the Turin Cathedral; Santo Volto..


----------



## Ing.Ste (Nov 27, 2006)

Volto Santo isn’t the cathedral of Turin: Volto Santo is a normal church because the cathedral is the church of bishop… St. Peter in Rome isn’t the cathedral of Rome: San Giovanni in Laternano is the cathedral of Rome; the basilica of Our lady of the Peace isn’t the cathedral of Yammoussoukro, but it’s a normal church.

>> Modern Cathedral or Modern church? hno: 


I don't speak English.. :bash:


----------



## agarciam (Jan 26, 2007)

*Catedral de Sal Zipaquirá Colombia*

The Salt Cathedral at Zipaquirá (Spanish: Catedral de Sal) is an underground Church built in a tunnel of salt mines 200 mts inside a salt mountain near the town of Zipaquirá, in Cundinamarca, Colombia.

Curving and twisting tunnels descend into the Roman Catholic temple, passing 14 small chapels representing the stations of the cross, which illustrate the events of Jesus' last journey. Each station has a cross and several kneeing platforms carved into the salt structure. The temple at the bottom has three sections, representing the birth, life, and death of Jesus. 

The actual cathedral was finished in 1995.


The entrance to the cathedral










A viacrusis station



















The Dome



















The principal Altar


----------



## billyandmandy (Jun 6, 2006)

^^ :eek2: that is sooo amazing! breathtaking!


----------



## agarciam (Jan 26, 2007)

billyandmandy said:


> ^^ :eek2: that is sooo amazing! breathtaking!


I agree with you, is wonderful!!!


----------



## ravanellidiciamo (Jan 14, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The latest cathedral in France (cathédrale de la Résurrection) was built in 1995 in Evry (near Paris) by Mario Botta


same Architecht of Turin!

no doubt... he's at least original


----------



## Pindakaas (Jan 14, 2005)

This is the 'Santuario della Madonna delle Lacrime' in siracuse siciliy.
It is supposed to resemble a teardrop. The church commemorates a small icon of the Madonna which began weeping tears in 1953.




























This is the biggest one i could find from the inside of the dome:


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

There are some stunning ones posted here.  

Liverpools Cathedrals










Anglican Cathedral


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

Liverpool Metropolitan Cathedral


----------



## wilczur257 (Dec 28, 2006)

Licheń Stary (Poland) constructed between 1994 and 2004. The Sanctuary is Poland's largest church, the seventh largest in Europe and eleventh in the World.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

When I think of modern looking cathedrals, I always think of the *Crystal Cathedral* in Anaheim, California.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

This cathedral in Dresden's historic core was recently rebuilt in traditional style.


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

Arnhem's Eusebius is a case like Dresden's yet it's now rather different.

Particularly new as you'll find Walt Disney characters instead of religious symbols :laugh:

http://streams.geschiedenisbus.nl/geldersgoed/GG057_waterspuwers.wmv










Eusebius is now an exhibition room and restaurant with an elevator in the tower.


----------



## sihi (Mar 17, 2005)

This Lichen church is really amazing.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> This cathedral in Dresden's historic core was recently rebuilt in traditional style.


The inside of this cathedral is amazing!!!


----------



## Gamma-Hamster (Dec 28, 2006)

Cathedral of Christ the Saviour in Moscow, built in 1995-2000. It's a copy of the original cathedral that was demolished by the order of Stalin to clear space for Palace of Soviets. 

























Cathedral of Saint George, Moscow(or maybe church, i'm unsure how it should be called properly), with a modern touch to it, built in 1995









Petrpopavlovski Cathedral , near Prokhorovka(site of the largest tank battle in history), built in 1995


----------



## gothicform (Jul 25, 2002)

> the seventh largest in Europe and eleventh in the World.


no it isnt. not even close. in the uk alone there's york minster, peterborough cathedral, ely cathedral, lincoln cathedral, liverpool anglican cathedral, norwich cathedral, st pauls cathedral, durham cathedral, salisbury cathedral, westminster abbey... and thats just off the top of my head


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Oelanddk said:


> The inside of this cathedral is amazing!!!


----------



## PresidentBjork (Apr 29, 2007)

I think the first Santo Volto cathedral is great, the old mine one has superb lighting and the crystal cathedral is amazing.^^ 

Here's Coventry cathedral, destroyed in the blitz and rebuilt in a modern style around the original's ruins. O.k being almost 50 years old now doesn't make it truly new, but in the grand scheme of cathedral building it certainly is.

Original:









Destroyed November 14th 1940:









rebuilt between 1956 and 1962:



















sorry about this one being so big:


















I wish I could get better ones of the nave windows but this will have to do


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

what a great thread :applause: ! there are some real interesting cathedrals :yes:


----------

